# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  سامسونج تبدأ بإختبار تحديث Android 9 Pie للهاتفين Galaxy A8 2018 و Galaxy A9 2018

## mohamed73

يجري حاليًا إختبار تحديث Android 9 Pie لكل من Galaxy A8 2018 و Galaxy  A9 2018، ومن المرجح أن يحصلا كلاهما على تحديث Android 9 Pie الرسمي  بحلول شهر أبريل المقبل جنبا إلى جنب مع الهاتف Galaxy A8+ 2018. تم التوصل إلى حقيقة أن شركة سامسونج بدأت فعلاً بإختبار تحديث Android 9  Pie للهاتفين Galaxy A8 2018 و Galaxy A9 2018 بعدما تم رصدهما يحصلان على  شهادة الواي فاي من هيئة WiFi Alliance وهما يعملان بنظام Android 9 Pie.  وفي الغالب، يكون هذا مؤشرًا على إقتراب موعد إطلاق الإصدار الأحدث من نظام  الأندرويد للجهاز المعني. وكما تعلمون جميعًا على الأرجح، فقد قامت شركة سامسونج فعلاً بإصدار  تحديث Android 9 Pie الرسمي لكل من Galaxy S9 و +Galaxy S9 و Galaxy Note  9، في حين بدأت للتو بإختبار نفس التحديث لكل من Galaxy S8 و +Galaxy S8 و  Galaxy Note 8. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

